

Job search by company tech stacks - jimmyislive
https://packageindex.com/#!/

======
MichaelCrawford
Here is a common problem I have when searching most job boards. I enter "C++"
and get a C# job, because the employer regards just about any C-like language
as a qualification for working with C#.

I'm pleased they would think so, but I want to work with C++ specifically.

So would your search enable me to find C++ work, where I would actually be
_using_ C++ on the job?

------
MichaelCrawford
Your page doesn't work on Safari 3.1.1 on my Mom's Mac OS X 10.4.11 iMac.

Yes I know that's an old box but it is in mint condition. For me to get online
when I visit my mother, I either have to use her iMac, or walk about a mile to
hang out at Starbucks with my Retina Display Yosemite MacBook Pro.

